# 3 Mile Bridge



## Fish88 (Nov 23, 2015)

Has anybody caught anything out at 3 mile bridge lately?


----------



## pastorterryk (Mar 2, 2015)

First post, but have been reading a lot on the forum. Our first boat and learning the hard way about saltwater fishing.

Grew up in S.D. and fished a lot of fresh water in farm ponds and the Missouri River.

Was out to 3 Mile Bridge today and did well. I don't have pictures so believe me or not. Caught 10 fish and kept 6. All white trout. Nice day on the water.


----------



## MeltonW (Jul 1, 2015)

pastorterryk - I believe you. If you were going to lie they would have been spotted sea trout and twenty instead of ten!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

You've just committed one of the few Cardinal sins of the PFF...pics or it didn't happen. That's just how it is....


----------



## rivermudl (Apr 5, 2014)

*Your word*

Your word is good enough for me. I can find pics of fish anywhere!!That's just the way it is.....

SgtMaj Bill Hancock
USMC (ret)


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

It's not actually that we don't believe you, it's just that we like fish porn.


----------

